# Really Cheap Flat Grinder for Tool Post



## denny98501 (Feb 9, 2013)

I received a notice from headquarters that I needed to post more, so I dug this out of the archives. 

I had a need to grind flats onto really hard chrome plated shafting so I made this little duck shaped HF cut off grinder attachment for my tool post holder. 
By turning the carriage feed with one hand and the cross feed with the other hand, it works like a mini surface grinder. 
This picture is from my first attempt and after tightening everything down, the cuts are very smooth and just where I want them.
The guard is removed for the photo. I position it so the sparks come straight out the front so that nothing ends up on the lathe bed.






The tool post holder can rotate 90 degrees so the wheel can also grind key ways into the shaft. 
I put a piece of cardboard with a shaft size hole over the shaft and bent at the bottom to protects everything from the grinding sparks. 





Since the cross feed rotates and has a protractor scale, I can use this to rough cut the initial angles onto tool bits. 
Between rotating the lathe chuck and rotating the cross feed, pretty any combination of angles can be  achieved. 
I use a small laser engraver to make plastic square to round collets for the chuck that can hold 1/4 to 1 inch square stock. 

A second similar accessory holder (not shown, its buried in a box somewhere) holds a small air drill. 
With that I can use the cross feed and carriage feed to accurately drill bolt arrays on chucked items. 
I have a simple printed cad drawn printed degree ribbon that goes around the chuck for locating the holes. 
I have another that is just broken down into 3 through 9 equal divisions. 
It works great for drilling 6 evenly spaced 1/16" holes 0.625 inches from center. 
Again, since the cross feed rotates, holes can be drilled at angles into the stock. 
So I can now drill 7 evenly spaced 3/32"holes 1.375 inches from the center at 30 degrees to the axis. 

It's not aerospace but for guys like me that need farm implement quality, it works well. 
Dennis


----------



## lineman (Feb 9, 2013)

) Looks good, nice job. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## prmindartmouth (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice...........I added it to my "to do" folder! )


----------

